# Advice on Merlin Cyrene



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm thinking of buying a leftover Merlin Cyrene w/ 9 speed Ultegra. Are there any Cyrene owners out there who can comment on the bike? Your feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Does it Fit?*



Blue Sugar said:


> I'm thinking of buying a leftover Merlin Cyrene w/ 9 speed Ultegra. Are there any Cyrene owners out there who can comment on the bike? Your feedback will be appreciated.


Well I have one these. Does the bike fit you? What type of feedback do you want? Ask some specific questions or at least share your riding style, experience and what you like and dislike about your current bike.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

The bike would fit me about as well as any of the shelf bike would.

I currently have a CAAD 3 Cannondale and I'm ready for something new. Nothing I really dislike about it, but I wouldn't mind a smoother riding bike.

I mainly do recreational rides, 40-100 miles, on rough roads. I'd like a comfy bike but not at the expense of sprinting or climbing efficiency, since the group rides I do tend to be high tempo. 

My main question is: How does the bike sprint and climb? Is it stiff enough? I ask these questions because 3/25 ti bikes can be flexy if not designed properly.

Thanks-


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Cyrene*



Blue Sugar said:


> My main question is: How does the bike sprint and climb? Is it stiff enough? I ask these questions because 3/25 ti bikes can be flexy if not designed properly.


Well I went from a steel Bianchi EL/OS to the Merlin. The Merlin still has the cushy ride of steel on longer rides including the rough chip and seal (shake and bake) roads we have in the counties here. I am comfortable on it for rides from 40-100 miles although I did change out the stock saddle for my favorite Selle Italia Flite.

It climbs great although living in the flats of northern Indiana I have to travel for climbs. In the spring I head south to Cincinatti for races and encounter plenty of steep, short climbs out of the Ohio river valley. The bike is plenty stiff for climbing in or out of the saddle and never holds me back. My climbing gear is a 39x25. It also is very stable on descents and rides like it is on rails with no shimmy at speed.

In sprints the Merlin is stiffer than my Bianchi which was something I was looking for. I am not a sprinter but racing Cat. 4 nearly every race ends in a sprint and I am in there to the extent my legs can wind up the speed. Once again no noticable flex sucking off my power.

My wife went from a Cannondale to a Litespeed and really noticed the comfort difference.

I would think through the 9-speed decision. There is plenty of discussion here to give you the pros and cons. I imagine that is part of what is leading to the deal you are getting and you just need to think about future replacement issues when parts begin to wear out or break. Of course the frame should last long enough to put another groupo on it in the future.

Overall the Cyrene is a great bike and I will be riding this one for several years. The only drawback can be the price but when you spread it over 10 years it is pretty cheap entertainment.


----------

